

European Commission launches online service to promote semantic interoperability - mazsa
https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/community/cesar/news/european-commission-launches-online-service-promote-semantic-interoperability

======
mazsa
One central place to search for semantic interoperability assets:
<https://joinup.ec.europa.eu/catalogue/all>

